# South American Inverts?



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

i started a south american biotope and i want some inverts in there. can anyone let me know what kind of shrimps come from south america? TIA


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

yes, go to azgardens.com

they have Amazonian ghost shrimp.


----------



## neilfishguy (Mar 10, 2008)

dont go to azgardens.com...their fish are all mislabled made up names. They will send you the same kind of shrimp no matter what you order, and are really just useless.


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

then where do you buy those Brazilian shrimp?


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

whats another good place to order SA shrimps?


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

yeah, I would really like to know aswell!!!!!!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

fishman9809 said:


> yeah, I would really like to know aswell!!!!!!


You will not find such place unless you are in South America. Some species of ghost shrimp come from South America as well as long armed(macro) shrimp.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Do not get shrimp or fish from AZ Gardens.
They make up names for common shrimp and use stolen photo's from sellers on Aquabid.
I would not suggest ANYBODY get anything from them EXCEPT their scissors and scaping tool sets.
They are actually very nice, good quality for the price and some prefer them over ADA stuff.
Other then that, they are overpriced, have weird shipping schedules (due to the fact that they do not stock their plants, you place the order, they get them shipped in and directly ship to you if they do get them in so they arrive in poor shape due to extra transit time) and their shrimp and fish are not healthy.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

^^ dang what kind of business are they running? lol pretty shady if you ask me!


can anyone suggest a SA clean up crew??


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

otocinclus, corydoras, plecos, various catfishes like the twig catfish


----------

